# 2.0l oil type?



## Dellirious (May 14, 2010)

whats the best oil that i can use on my 2.0l mk4. I have been using synthetic mobil1 5W30. Someone told me best oil for the engine vw recomended was the 0W40 mobil 1 I just want to know if this is true and if the 5w30 i've been doing its alright or should i use another one?


----------

